# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Dobry urolog poznan ??

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w tytule, kogo poleca cie ??? Juz ponad tydzien mam nieprzyjemne objawy jak przy zapaleniu pecherza i do tego lekka opuchlizne, mojego lekarza nie ma jest na urlopie..

----------


## danutawodzicka

Polecam doktora Piotra Cieślińskiego z Poznania, swietny lekarz specjalista! Wstydliwe problemy omawiac mozna u niego bez wstydu. Szybka kuracja doprowadzila mojego męża do stanu swobodnego sikania, hehe. Wiem tez ze z wiekszymi problemami mozna sie do niego zglaszac, polecil mi go moj ojciec ...po problemach z prostata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobry urolog jest w Łodzi - Pan Górecki.  Chodziłam do niego z nawracającymi infekcjami dróg moczowych. Żaden inny lekarz nie mógł mi pomóc dopiero słuszna diagnoza i odpowiednie leczenie dały rezultaty.

----------


## lolandra

Przylacze sie do przychylnych opinii na temat pana Cieślińskiego, wizyty umawia na niezbyt odlegle terminy, gabinet schludny i przyjemny a lekarz profesjonalista !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę do super urologa w Łodzi na Tatrzańską do doktora Piotra Kowalskiego. Doktor Kowalski skutecznie wyleczył mnie z nawracających infekcji dróg moczowych.

----------


## Ypserr

Ja rowniez przylacze sie do przychylnych opinii na temat pana Cieślińskiego, wizyty umawia na niezbyt odlegle terminy, gabinet schludny i przyjemny a lekarz doswiadczony i profesjonalny.

----------


## szponen

Po dlugim leczeniu przewleklego zapalenia pecherza myslalem juz ze bede sie musial z tym zmagac na codzien, na szczescie pan doktor Cieśliński przeprowadził skuteczną i szybka terapie i uratowal moj komfort !

----------


## dobradusza

Leczylam kamice nerkową pod okiem doktora Piotra Cieślińskiego, w Poznaniu właśnie.

Jezeli o mnie chodzi to wszystko czego oczekiwałam od urologa zostało spełnione. Do tego przy kazdej kontroli lekarz rozwiewał moje wątpliwości i szczegolowo odpowiadal na pytania. 

Polecam potrzebujacym solidnego, doswiadczonego lekarza

----------


## WhatUSay

tak tak to prawda, lekarz zainteresowany pacjentem - wie jak działać - potrafi wysłuchać i wydać właściwą diagnozę - polecam doktora Cieślińskiego wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanowna Pani
Nazywam się Maria Mikołajczak i mam 30 lat jestem niepełnosprawna ruchowo
lecz samodzielna gdyż mieszkałam w szkole z internatem gdzie nauczyłam się samodzielności tam też zaczeły się moje problemy z pencherzem moczyłam się do łóżka i miałam takie bóle że musiałam zwalniać się z lekcjii
po szkole moje bóle się nasiliły i skierowano mnie do urologa doktora Paneckiego
dodam że gdyby nie on to ju z bym nie żyła bo mam mamę chorą na schizofremie która wyrzuca mi leki i drze mi recepty a Pan doktor wciąż wypisuje mi nowe daje mi takie leki że ani się nie mocze Ani nie noszę pieluch
polecam się do niego udać on Panią uratuje podaje adres i miejsca jego pracy
poradnia urologiczna Gniezno ul. św Jana 9
61 222 81 88
Inowrocław ul. Poznanska 97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś z Wrocławia lub z jego okolic to warto wybrać się do doskonałego urologa Pan Marka Góreckiego z Kaszubska 4. Świetny specjalista od schorzeń schorzeń prostaty,chorób nowotworowych układu moczowo-płciowego,zakażeń dróg moczowych,schorzeń narządów płciowych,zaburzeń erekcji,zaburzeń w oddawaniu moczu. Warto poświecić swój czas bo tu chodzi o nasze zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam tego urologa i stwierdzam,że warto pojechać aż do Wrocławia  jeżeli komuś zależy na zdrowiu swoim i swoich bliskich.  Ja pojechałam do nich aż z Warszawy - nikt nie umiał mi pomóc a cierpiałam bardzo jeżeli chodzi o nawracające infekcję układu moczowego. Każdy lekarz dawał tylko wyłącznie antybiotyki a ja już byłam tak wyjałowiona, że każda infekcją się do mnie przyklejała.

----------


## Olgierd M

Te powyższe to na serio ? Nie wnikam


Jeżeli szukasz naprawdę dobrego, rzetelnego urologa z duzym doswiadczeniem to polecam Ci Piotra Cieślińskiego. Miałem duże problemy urologiczne, i z oddawaniem moczu - ciągłe infekcje, bez wyraźnej przyczyny. To wplywalo na moje samopoczucie, komfort, niestety zycie seksualne. Po udanych konsultacjach ( szybki termin wizyty, umówiłem się  telefonicznie) i zaleconej terapii doszedlem do pelnego zdrowia w ile, jakis miesiac? Takze bez zbednego slodzenia, pan Piotr odwalil kawal dobrej roboty

----------


## holko

Chcialbym sie umowic jak najszybciej na wizyte i widzialem duzo dobrych opinii na temat tego doktora Cieślińskiego, czy ma ktos moze jego numer prywatny ? Oraz orientacyjnie ile sie czeka na wizyte, z gory dziekuje za szybkie odpowiedzi!

----------


## ZaspaNy

Leczyłem u pana Cieślińskiego kamice nerkowa i musze przyznac ze wciaz jestem pod wrazeniem jego profesjonalizmu i pełnej opieki. Zainteresowany pacjentem, drobiazgowy, miły, nie czuć przy nim skrępowania co uważam za bardzo ważne w przypadku tego typu schorzeń.

Nie wiem czy ktos ma nr prywatny pana Piotrka  ale ja umawialem sie na wizyte przez konsultanta i nie czekalem wiecej niz tydzien. Tu masz numer : 61 449 90 95

mam nadzieje ze pomoglem

----------


## Rovwer

Mój tata leczył się u dr Piotra Cieślińskiego dwa lata temu. Miał już zaawansowane problemy z prostatą i coraz gorzej funkcjonowalo mu sie na codzien, ciagle narzekal na dyskomfort a ignorowanie symptomow nie zdawalo egzaminu.. dzieki szybkiej i trafnej diagnozie pana Piotra zaczal leczenie i w pore zatrzymal rozwoj choroby.

Bardzo dobry urolog o duzym doswiadczeniu, polecam potrzebujacym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam jak najlepsze zdanie o doktorze z Wrocławia - pan doktor Marek Górecki to wybitny fachowiec w swoim" fachu". Kilka dobrych lat nikt mi nie mógł pomóc z moim nawracającym problemem z bakteriami w moczu. Czego ja nie miałam robione.... Dopiero moja znajoma zainteresowała się tematem i wręczyła mi adres do tego gabinetu na Kaszubską 4. Lekarz zrobił szczegółowy wywiad i zlecił inne badania. Teraz mija pół roku a jaani razu nie miałam takiego problemu.

----------


## Gazella

Po przetestowaniu i zebraniu negatywnych doswiadczeń u innych urologów, muszę zarekomendować doktora Piotra Cieślińskiego. 

Miałam przeprowadzony zabieg cysektomii, od początku do końca konsultowany, monitorowany i przeprowadzony przez doktora Cieślińskiego . Bardzo dobrze czułem się przed zabiegiem dzieki licznym informacjom i trosce ze strony lekarza. Naprawdę warto zadbać o swoje zdrowie pod okiem czujnego specjalisty, a taki właśnie jest pan Piotrek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pan cieslinski  . rowniez byłem tylko w kaliszu bo rowniez przyjumuje drogi ale dobry specjjalista polecam

----------


## jowitkatoja

Super naprawde jest pan Cieslinski z Poznania ( w Kaliszu tez przyjmuje? widzialm wyzej ze ktos pisal ) mi napraaaaaaaawde szybko znalazl przyczyne ciaglego chorowania na pecherz i przepisal leki i wyleczyl szybciutko  :Wink:

----------


## Obsadia

Moim zdaniem najlepszy, a przynajmniej w Wielkopolsce jest dr Cieśliński. Naprawdę sympatyczny, nie trudno o wizytę, lekarz jest w ciągłym kontakcie z pacjentem i stara sie dla niego jak najlepiej, dba o sprawę i o sytuację. Brawa na stojace.

----------


## Weloks

Doktora Piotr Cieślińskiego znaleźliśmy po nieudanym leczeniu mojej mamy u innego lekarza. Jest to osoba o szerokiej wiedzy i dużym spokoju. Jego uczciwość,rzetelność i pełen profesjonalizm skłania nas by zarekomendować innym potrzebującym takiej fachowej opieki.

----------


## Kirek

Ja, również przeziębiłem się dość poważnie,do tego stopnia, że oddawałem mocz z krwią. Musiałem skorzystać z pomocy dr. Piotra Cieślińskiego w Poznaniu. Bardzo polecam ze względu na rzeczowe, konkretne podejście do pacjenta. Kompetentny, rzetelny lekarz.

----------


## Mih

Tak, tak, zgadzam sie z moimi poprzednikami co do opinii o dr. Cieślińskim. Zapalenie pęcherza i cewki moczowej, które złapałem w górach na nartach zmusiło mnie do poszukania pomocy u dobrego, sprawdzonego urologa.Doktor Cieśliński okazał się super pomocną i kompetentną osobą. To świetny lekarz, który w potrzebie pomoże i życzliwie pacjenta doprowadzi do zdrowego funkcjonowania. Można śmiało polecać

----------


## Ninka50

> Jak w tytule, kogo poleca cie ??? Juz ponad tydzien mam nieprzyjemne objawy jak przy zapaleniu pecherza i do tego lekka opuchlizne, mojego lekarza nie ma jest na urlopie..


Polecam gorąco bardzo rzetelnego lekarza urologa dr. Piotra Cieślińskiego. Ja trafiłem do niego z infekcją dróg moczowych. Nawet nie przypuszczałem, że takie bedą problemy. Najpierw pojawiła się gorączka i bóle w podbrzuszu i  okolicach lędzwiów. Pan doktor od razu zlecił wykonanie badań, w  wyniku których okazało się, że są w moczu bakterie. Pan doktor zalecił przez 7 dni stosowanie antybotyku. Niestety po tym czasie doszło do nawrotu. Trzeba było zrobić badania na posiew moczu i lekarz dobrał odpowiednio skuteczny antybiotyk. Dopiero wtedy odczułem ulgę. Pan doktor zareagował na moje problemy z doświadczeniem i wiedza fachową. Na prawdę zasługuje na uznanie, bo teraz czuję sie dobrze i nie narzekam.

----------


## Cezary6

Jeżeli jesteś z Poznania, to polecam wybrać się do świetnego, znanego urologa dr. Piotra Cieślińskiego. Znakomity specjalista od schorzeń układu moczowo-płciowego, zakażeń dróg moczowych, zaburzeń w oddawaniu moczu. Warto poświecić swój czas, bo na pewno pomoże, zaradzi, coś mądrego podpowie, a jak będzie trzeba to pomoże w hospitalizacji lub wyborze, gdzie dokonać operacji i sam czuwa nad zdrowiem pacjenta

----------


## Andrzej IT

Dzięki skrupulatności i rzetelności pana doktora P. Cieslińskiego nie straciłem nerki. Po wnikliwych badaniach i analizie pan doktor w porę wykrył u mnie niewydolność lewej nerki. Bardzo skuteczne podejście do zaburzeń w pracy nerki i skutecznym leczeniu udało sie ocalić nerkę. Teraz jestem pod ciągłą kontrola lekarską. Polecam pana doktora i życzę zdrowia.

----------


## KamilaT

Jestem po operacji usuniecia guzka z lewego nadnercza. Gdy zaczęły sie problemy ze zdrowiem trafiłam do urologa dr. Piotra Cieślińskiego w Poznaniu, który wykonał badania i zdiagnozował guzek, a następnie skierował mnie do szpitala. Miałam robione najpierw badanie USG lecz nie zawsze nadnercza są dobrze widoczne, dlatego mój lekarz zweryfikował to badanie z wynikiem kontrastu w tomografii. Okazało się, że trzeba zawsze upewnić się w innych badaniach. Polecam rzetelne podejście Pana doktora do problemów pacjenta.

----------


## TadziuMet

Moja córka od lat choruje na cukrzycę i ma też problemy z nerkami. Kiedyś ktoś mi polecił pana doktora Piotra Cieślińskiego i przekonałem się po doświadczeniach z różnymi lekarzami, że dla mojej schorowanej córki to najlepszy specjalista. Jego zaangażowanie w proces leczenia, dobieranie leków, badani, pobyty w szpitalu zawsze pod okiem pana doktora. Jego metody pozytywnie wpływają na stabilizację pracy nerek mojej córki, co pozwala jej na dobre funkcjonowanie. Pan doktor to doświadczony, mądry fachowiec i dobry człowiek, wrażliwy na cierpienie dziecka.

----------


## Maria Sz

Trafiłam do Pana doktora na oddział w Śremie. Miałam wykonaną operację usunięcia guza nadnercza. Dzięki jego pomocy miałam wykonany zabieg metodą laparoskopową. Efekt był doskonały,a po nacięciach zostały niewielkie, 
prawie nie widoczne blizny. Zawdzięczam panu dr P. Cieślińskiemu wczesne wykrycie guzka i radykalne leczenie. Dziś czuję się bardzo dobrze i miło wspominam kompetencje i profesjonalizm lekarza wraz z Jego życzliwością i zaangażowaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem dobry urolog warty polecenia to dr n. med. Wojciech Cieślikowski ranking.abczdrowie.pl/s/Urolog/pozna%C5%84 Przyjmuje pod adresem ul. 28 Czerwca 1956 r. 161 w Poznaniu. Mój tata i dziadek tam chodzili.

----------


## Roma P

Od lat mam problemy z pęcherzem i obecnie mam cystostomię. Muszę być pod stałą kontrolą urologa. Pan dr P. Cieśliński to najlepszy lekarz urolog do jakiego trafiłam. Zawsze mogę na niego liczyć, konsultować nawet telefonicznie moje obawy czy dolegliwości. W kontaktach podczas wizyt jest bardzo konkretny, zaleca najlepsze leki i rozwiązania by pomóc choremu, jest wrażliwy na cierpienie i zaangażowany w przebieg leczenia. Polecam szczerze.

----------


## Krystian7

Moja pierwsza wizyta u specjalisty urologa związana była dla mnie z ogromnym stresem i przełamaniem bariery psychologicznej. Dolegliwości były tak silne, że nie mogłem dłużej zwlekać. Kolega polecił mi pana dr. P. Cieślińskiego z Poznania jako super fachowca z umiejętnym podejściem do pacjenta. Potwierdziła się opinia o tym lekarzu. Bardzo kompetentnie podszedł do problemu, zlecił wykonanie badań krwi, moczu i wykonał na miejscu USG, biopsję, cierpliwie wysłuchał opisu objawów choroby. Po skrupulatnej ocenie wyników okazało się, że mam łagodny przerost stercza. Otrzymałem preparaty łagodzące objawy choroby, leki zmniejszające gruczolaka i ulatwiające przepływ moczu. Bardzo profesjonalne podejscie pana doktora poprawiło moje samopoczucie i szybko wróciłem do zdrowia. Teraz chodzę na kontrolę i już nie obawiam się badań, ponieważ pan doktor jest przyjaźnie nastawiony do pacjenta i bardzo życzliwy. Polecam

----------


## Natasza K

Pan doktor P. Cieśliński bardzo trafnie postawił diagnozę i konkretnie zareagował na moje problemy z nerkami.  Kolki nerkowe przez ostatnie pół roku tak mi dokuczały i powtarzały się, że zaufałam panu Cieślińskiemu i poddałam się zabiegowi usunięcia kamieni. Bardzo szybko i sprawnie odbył się zabieg bez powikłań, szybko wróciłam do zdrowia i do pracy. Dzięki panu doktorowi już zapomniałam o tym problemie. Polecam gorąco.

----------


## Marinka

Bardzo wstydliwy i krępujący problem zmusił mnie do wizyty u urologa. Trafiłam z polecenia do dr. P. Cieślińskiego, który okazał się bardzo wyrozumiałym, cierpliwym i niezwykle skutecznym specjalistom. Doświadczenie i profesjonalizm pana doktora sprawił, że po serii zapisanych leków nieprzyjemny ból przeszedł i cieszę się zdrowiem.  Również polecam!

----------


## Lopez

Dla mnie najlepszym urologiem jest Sławomir Letkiewicz. Przyjmuje między innymi w zakładzie Urogen w Tarnowskich Górach. Pan doktor ma ogromną wiedzę i doświadczenie, a poza tym niezwykle troszczy się o swoich pacjentów.

----------


## ziemko

> Dla mnie najlepszym urologiem jest Sławomir Letkiewicz. Przyjmuje między innymi w zakładzie Urogen w Tarnowskich Górach. Pan doktor ma ogromną wiedzę i doświadczenie, a poza tym niezwykle troszczy się o swoich pacjentów.


Potwierdzam i również polecam. Profesor Letkiewicz jest najlepsze, serio. Podchodzi do pacjenta z szacunkiem i wszystko dokładnie tłumaczy. Dla niego każdy pacjent jest tak samo ważny. To jest lekarz którego mogę polecać z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poznaniu to nie wiem, bo mieszkam w Warszawie i tutaj chodzę do lekarzy i się badam. Na pewno dobry urolog przyjmuje w szpitalu Mazovia, gdzie już kilka razy byłam pacjentem. Wykryli u mnie kamicę moczową, mimo że specjalnie objawów nie miałam, ale na szczęście wszystko dobrze się skończyło. Miałam kruszone kamienie falą uderzeniową generowaną pozaustrojowo (ESWL), zabieg na szczęście był praktycznie bezbolesny a stan mojego zdrowia jest w porządku.

----------


## PAPEK

Profesor Letkiewicz, przyjmuje w zakładzie Urogen. I to miejsce oraz tego specjalistę mogę Ci polecić. Mają tam nowoczesny sprzęt do badań i leczenia, a pan doktor to ma ogromną wiedzę i doświadczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten Cieśliński musi być kiepski, skoro musi reklamować się na forach. Nie chodźcie do konowałów, którzy robią sobie kryptoreklamy. Widać mają coś za uszami. Kiedyś poszedłem do takiego, co miał same ochy i achy na ZnanyLekarz. Był to najgorszy konował, jakiego widziałem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten Cieśliński musi być kiepski, skoro musi reklamować się na forach. Nie chodźcie do konowałów, którzy robią sobie kryptoreklamy. Widać mają coś za uszami. Kiedyś poszedłem do takiego, co miał same ochy i achy na ZnanyLekarz. Był to najgorszy konował, jakiego widziałem.


Na tym forum same ochy i achy tylko na jego temat, a Poznan to nie wiocha w końcu i jest mnóstwo lekarzy!

----------

